# Blue Heeler or not?



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

We have a small getting larger farm. I have 7 head of angus one is a bull, some sheep, goats, you get the idea. Anyways. I do most if not all of the work myself including chaseing the occasional escapee. We do have some preditor problems, Yotes, fox, Racoons, Hawks. I was looking into getting a blue heeler to help out. Anyone have one or have some reasons why not to get one. I have a yellow lab and two rotties now, none are very good with "helping" out and are all just pets. I know a Blue Heeler is not really a LGD, but shoud it stay in the barn with the animals, or in a kennel in the barn? Anyways, anyone have any input.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

I had a red heeler

hmmm...great dog to do their job

bad dog being a pain to my horse...LOL


yes she nips heels, people mostly.......the dog would be good for bringing back a stray.

yes she can be both==you can "kinda" have it as a house and working dog. It will protect when needed but you can bring it with you to "bring in the herd" if needed.


overall, a great dog. small but strong!


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

FarmerChick said:


> I had a red heeler
> 
> hmmm...great dog to do their job
> 
> ...


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

my horse nailed my dog on the head.

big whack---thought she was a goner...LOL...but she lived


they nip heels...they herd by that aspect. my horse hated that dog..LOL


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

IMHO, blue heelers are not the ideal dog at all for anyone that doesn't raise beef on a large scale. I've had a few. And, yes, they do help out when it comes time to round up the cattle or push a resistant cow through a chute or into a trailer. But that's only about once per year. The other 364 days they are a pain in my backside. They are so hyper they've got to have something to do all the time. Also, they are pretty rough on cattle. I wouldn't recommend letting one work my pet cows for me. They tend to get rough and don't know when to "STOP" once they get caught up in the chase. Just my two cents.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

yup--that was me....I tried the training to make it stop-----and honestly, that dog STALKED heels just waiting for something to move..LOL

need the right circumstances for this dog to do its job


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a blue heeler. I have always had heelers. I LOVE my heelers. LOL. Yes, they do nip heels of their "people herd." Yes, they can be taught to not do so, just like a dog can be taught to not pee in the house. They do need a job.They do not like to be left alone. They HAVE to have exersize everyday. 
I had one that went after the horses before. He was kicked twice by a particularly nasty, inntollerant mare. Once in the head, didn't even faze him. THe second time he was kicked in the gut and coughed up blood but never went after them again. The dog I have now, he ONLY goes after my animals when I tell him to. I only have two cows, a few goats, some pigs and chickens. 
Here where I live there is a family who uses only heelers as their LGDs. They are born and raised in the goat pen. They are a very, very protective dog and will protect whom or whatever is their "pack." 
Are they for everyone? No. It takes a special person to own ACDs!! This all being said, I think heelers are amazing and will continue to have them for the rest of my life.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

desertshi said:


> I have a blue heeler. I have always had heelers. I LOVE my heelers. LOL. Yes, they do nip heels of their "people herd." Yes, they can be taught to not do so, just like a dog can be taught to not pee in the house. They do need a job.They do not like to be left alone. They HAVE to have exersize everyday.
> I had one that went after the horses before. He was kicked twice by a particularly nasty, inntollerant mare. Once in the head, didn't even faze him. THe second time he was kicked in the gut and coughed up blood but never went after them again. The dog I have now, he ONLY goes after my animals when I tell him to. I only have two cows, a few goats, some pigs and chickens.
> Here where I live there is a family who uses only heelers as their LGDs. They are born and raised in the goat pen. They are a very, very protective dog and will protect whom or whatever is their "pack."
> Are they for everyone? No. It takes a special person to own ACDs!! This all being said, I think heelers are amazing and will continue to have them for the rest of my life.


Thank you. I have 7 cows now, They are not pets. They are beef cows. I hope to one day be up to 30 head. I would like to have a dog and be used to one before I get to that point. I know its not my answer for everything, but I do pretty much everything myself and I feel more often than not a dog would be helpful. I'm also not looking for a pet. Im looking for a helper.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe catahoulas, or black-mouth curs? Little rougher on stock, but some, like goats, will back a heeler down.These others are a LOT rougher on varmints.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

my red heeler was very protective dog
would bite a person and did bite the vet when it came to check my horse. good thing it only got his pant leg, never got him truly, but be cautious with this kind of dog. their loyalty is amazing.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want a general farm dog to help out and be a little more versatile than a high-rive, nearly single-minded cow dog, I would suggest something more along the lines of an English Shepherd. Best all-around farm dog in the world, as far as I can tell.


----------



## tuffnutt (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had several cattle dogs, had a catahoula that was very protective, have a blue heeler right now that doesn't act like most heeler's, pretty calm and wants to be my lap dog, also have a border collie, its a very smart dog and listens good, a border collie would probably be a good choice


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Our Aussies do a great job, even at 6 months old, of rounding up our goats when they are out, and would probably do the same with cattle. They are not too yappy or nippy or hyper. I looked into Heelers and decided on Aussies because Aussies also make nice pets. I wouldn't keep them locked up with any animals, nor would you want to do that with Heelers, and both are too active to consider leaving them in a kennel much - unless they are able to roam, they get too worked up to work properly.


----------



## JK-Farms (Feb 17, 2009)

they are great dogs, just got to teach them what to and what not to heel, i have one, great when moving large herds of cattle, she brings up the back, and my BMC's head, great in the cattle pens (loading/ unloading cattle, or pushing them threw shoots).


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

IMHO , a good 4 wd drive 4 wheeler is more helpful then a dog on a farm. For just them few times the cattle get out and you use the dog to get them back in it might not be worth the hassle of the dog needing obedince all the time for leaveing the animals alone. We work our cattle most of the time just me and my aunt. With teh way the cattle are used to us and with a small herd its easy to move them where need be. But, if they do get out it usally just takes me on teh 4 wheeler to round them back in. Plus the 4 wheeler is great for fencing feeding and other genral chores. A simple trailer on behind helps alot too. I am not saying buy a new one. There is many older models out there still tons of life left in them for farm use. On rare times I might be gone for milking in the summer. My aunt just starts the 4 wheeler and lets it run for a minute. The cows know its time for milking and come in just by the sound. 
Alot simpler then worrying about a dog that might bite someone even though they are trained not too. Oh and yes most of the heelers I know LOVE CATS!
Bob


----------



## Head4theHills (Dec 23, 2009)

Unless you have a full time job for a heeler I wouldn't have one. Some Aussies and Border Collies need full time jobs also. I have had all three breeds and now that we don't have 500 cows any more I won't have those stock dogs. Those dogs will all want to be with you when they aren't working also. Heelers are chasing heeling machines and you have to be careful that you don't get one that is aggressive to people that maybe stop by the house or heaven help you if you need to run out and catch a horse real quick-they think it's time to work. Those are all nice dogs in their right place but they can also drive a person batty.

I have a black-mouthed cur and she's great. If you want one to protect the place and keep an eye out I'd look at a male. My dog is protective, independent, extremely smart, and she'll trail and work stock. I love the way she is on stock, not too pushy, she knows exactly what we need to do and it's just enough dog. I would recommend a BMC to anyone. She finds our chickens when they get lost in the barley field, protects the kids, isn't too clingy but is real good company. She's great with the horses, loves the cats, and won't let a varmit on the place and not only that, she helps us find them on the perimeter. Males are just a little more protective and gung-ho, in general. If you're after a level of protection and also a good farm dog I think you'd be very happy with a BMC. That's what Ol' Yeller was ya know.


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

PulpFaction said:


> If you want a general farm dog to help out and be a little more versatile than a high-rive, nearly single-minded cow dog, I would suggest something more along the lines of an English Shepherd. Best all-around farm dog in the world, as far as I can tell.


I totally disagree that heelers are single minded. That is sooo not true. It depends on how you handle them. Agressiveness too depends on the owners a great deal. Yes, they are high energy, but they are amazing dogs and if properly treated, they are not single minded whatsoever. :cowboy:


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

With that amount of stock you really don't need a dog at all. I have three working dogs, not because I need them but because they are all rescues. The reality is that all I have to do is yell out "C'mon" and sheep and cattle come running from all directions - and the chooks Most of the larger farmers around me don't own a dog.

I wouldn't recommend a Blue Heeler, I've owned them in the past and they are hard dogs better suited to a station where they will be shifting large mobs that have little human handling. Have you considered something like the New Zealand Huntaway. While most of the information I found cites them as sheep dogs, that is not the case as they are good with both sheep and cattle and you won't find a NZ shepherd without several Huntaways in his working pack. You may have trouble finding one in the States though. Failing that something like a heading dog or Border Collie will do you fine. Whatever working dog you might opt for, be prepared for them to give you plenty of excercise as most are full-on dogs.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Before you commit to a breed, I highly recommend visiting a few stockdog trials, clinics and farms to get a first hand look at each breed of dog's working style and potential. Working styles and talent in breeds vary considerably. Expecting a well bred herding dog to guard the animals at night goes against what he has been bred for.
Cattle and goats can be pretty tough on a dog , so be sure and check to see if the parents will work the same as there are many weak dogs out there. Stock work should be quiet and controlled, not crazy, barking, chasing, constantly biting, splitting or nipping, but a relationship the working dog builds with the livestock. It is important to take your time in your selection, don't just go with a dog because he's cute, or you like that look, go with practicality, and potential, that is what you will want once you get in there and start training your dog. get help training if you can, and plan on the first year of the dog as "in training". Some dogs will take longer. I tend to like a dog with natural cast, gather, radial feel, balance, stock sense, heart and grit. Without a good combination of these your dog will be lacking in certain areas you will have to try to make up for in training. My favorite dogs to train are generally good enough to muddle through chores within only a few weeks of starting training. As you train of course the dog gets better. 
Here are a few links on stockdogs,
http://usbcha.org/
http://kensmuir.com/forum/
Links to dogs working
http://claycreekfarm.info/dog training.htm
http://claycreekfarm.info/outrun.htm
http://claycreekfarm.info/theme_2.html
Shep on cows
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ5oDIZppwo[/ame]

8 month old dog in training 6th time on cattle
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHyFjkAnOjk[/ame]


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Honestly, people, ... I'm betting there are going to be as many people on here commenting on their breed of herding dog, as there are frozen poop piles lying out in my yard.. (OMG, they are everywhere, yet another reason to hope for Spring..) 

There are many herding breeds (and crosses) out there at this point, and each have been bred to do "their job" each job is different. Some dogs will do better than others in their "field" while others seem to do very well at "crossing over' or having abilities to do a wide range of farm chores.. While others may be a good "all around farm chore" type dog, others will be mediocre at best... 

OP- Try making a list of all of your individual farm chore needs that you perceive, check out some trials this Spring, (make sure they offer the type of herding competition that you are interested in.) I would suggest the AHBA type trials over many of the others, because you will see more of a variety of dogs working in farm chore type events. 

As for me, ...my Border Collies rank 2nd best as all around farm chore type workers, as they can't cook... <ouch> ..I only say that because my wife NEVER gets on HT.. LOL


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not new to dogs. I'm not set on a breed, but am pretty sure of what Im looking for. I have 3 dogs now, all 3 have and still go to obediance school. Im lucky enough to have a lady who runs a class in her basement just down the road from me. I also have done dog rescue. I dont have a few thousand bucks to spend on a 4 wheeler. As a side note thats how I started with cows. I hade a 4 wheeler I traded a man for the cows.:rock: I do appricate all the input tho. Thats why I love the fourm


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Working dogs NEED a job. IMHO, you don't have enough activity to be fair to a heeler, or any other working dogs. My feelings are stronger because you already have three dogs. 
Spend the time, money and effort that would be needed training a heeler, on fence improvements. If you can reduce the escapes to a rare event, you won't need a heeler at all. Good fences make good neighbors, too.

You don't have any options when the heeler doesn't work out, do you? A kind hearted person that rescues dogs, isn't going to take a chicken killing, lamb maiming, calf biting, child nipping pet to the pound, are you?

There are many heelers that have jobs and have received proper training and are no problem at all. But instinct takes over when they are idle.

I had cattle and horses and a Border Collie. She was quick to learn commands and herd livestock. But, she demanded my time. It is a sin to get a work dog and not keep it busy. I doubt most people have that amount of time.

As long as I'm raining on that idea, I might as well mention that I don't think you should have a bull. It is a costly method of insemination and potentially dangerous. Fencing that allows escapes is not acceptable when you have a bull.

A yellow lab is often mellow and a real help if you are an avid waterfowl hunter. I can't think of a reason for adding two Rottwilers, but if you are getting coyotes, fox and racoons, those guys are sluffing off.


----------



## JK-Farms (Feb 17, 2009)

there are some places a 4wheeler and 4x4 cant go, thats when you need horses and dogs (thick brush). for a small farm you really dont need one, id try workin with the dogs you have first, i have seen some rots and labs work sheep and cattle( old man has a red heeler, lab team of cow dogs). i read some where that rots where bred for cattle/guard dogs, and labs are smart, just goofy any dog can do something. i often get hired to pen/catch cattle and some i could not get with out a dog, they bay them, i rope them, same with some goats and sheep. but a good dog is worth about 3 men.

rot moving some cattle
http://content.breederoo.com/users/phantomwood/images/photos/gallery/1547678.jpg

sheep
http://www.workingrottweilers.ca/~workingrottweile/tipe/pictures/Lucywebsite.jpg


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Another option is to find a retired working dog or an older dog that is superfluous to requirements. These older dogs are past doing the hard yards on a large farm but are still keen to work and a small farm often suits them very well. 

I have had 2 retired working dogs in the past and 1 brilliant heading dog that I got as an 8 year old and lived (and worked) until she was 15. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

haypoint said:


> Working dogs NEED a job. IMHO, you don't have enough activity to be fair to a heeler, or any other working dogs. My feelings are stronger because you already have three dogs.
> Spend the time, money and effort that would be needed training a heeler, on fence improvements. If you can reduce the escapes to a rare event, you won't need a heeler at all. Good fences make good neighbors, too.
> 
> You don't have any options when the heeler doesn't work out, do you? A kind hearted person that rescues dogs, isn't going to take a chicken killing, lamb maiming, calf biting, child nipping pet to the pound, are you?
> ...


Wow, where do I start after that lashing.

First of all I do have a "good" fence up and generally do not have issues. IF you have never had the occasional exscapee you are pretty lucky. 

I don't belive in AI at all, Not the way God intended it to be. 

The Bull I do have is pretty ez going. Not saying he could get unrully, but I have a cow that is much more dangerous that he is.

Molly my lab dose come down to the barn with me and she is pretty good with the animals, but she is no cow dog. 

As a responsibe Rottie owner. I have an invisble fence that dose not include the are my barn is on. In order to keep the Rotties in the fence I can not allow them to the other half of the property where my barn and pond are. It would let them know they can go through anytime. Also they stay inside at night and not at the barn. 

With dealing with foster dogs and seeing how people are irrisposible and so willing to abondon dogs, IF I was to get another dog to help me on the farm you can be sure it would not end up in a shelter. 

That said thank you for your input tho.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ronney said:


> Another option is to find a retired working dog or an older dog that is superfluous to requirements. These older dogs are past doing the hard yards on a large farm but are still keen to work and a small farm often suits them very well.
> 
> I have had 2 retired working dogs in the past and 1 brilliant heading dog that I got as an 8 year old and lived (and worked) until she was 15.
> 
> ...


I really like that idea. Im going to look into it.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

JK-Farms said:


> there are some places a 4wheeler and 4x4 cant go, thats when you need horses and dogs (thick brush). for a small farm you really dont need one, id try workin with the dogs you have first, i have seen some rots and labs work sheep and cattle( old man has a red heeler, lab team of cow dogs). i read some where that rots where bred for cattle/guard dogs, and labs are smart, just goofy any dog can do something. i often get hired to pen/catch cattle and some i could not get with out a dog, they bay them, i rope them, same with some goats and sheep. but a good dog is worth about 3 men.
> 
> rot moving some cattle
> http://content.breederoo.com/users/phantomwood/images/photos/gallery/1547678.jpg
> ...



You are right. Here I am looking for a 4th dog to add to the farm, and I have 2 that could be worked with and trainded to do the job they where intitially bred to do in germany. I have a pretty large pen that I can give it a good shot in. Thank you.


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

I think a heeler or border collie are more dog than you would need. I work on a dairy and wish I had a dog many days when I am by myself. I think a laid back aussie or an english shepherd would be better. They are just not as intense but can still get the job done. I have heard of all four of these breeds being good varmit dogs. Every dog is different though. I have a hunting dog that doesn't want to hunt so you cant just go by breed. If you could train one of your rotts I think that would be cool because there aren't many people that use them for that, and it was their original purpose. I have a friend that has a lab and swears she is a good herding dog on his sheep. So who knows any dog can work it just depends on the dog.


----------

